# New Hampshire Winter 2012-2013



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

hey all, haven't seen a NH weather thread yet, so id figure id start one. lets see all your new rigs, and/or equipment. anyone heard anything about the snowfall predictions for this year yet?

here is my new plow setup for this year. i bought it at the end of last season for 4150 cash and carry... only used it for the last storm at the beginning of march. truck is the same.


----------



## Paul D (Feb 27, 2012)

Lots of acorns around some folks say that means heavy snow winter. Hope so, I'm the treasurer of the local snowmobile club.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

Paul D;1489227 said:


> Lots of acorns around some folks say that means heavy snow winter. Hope so, I'm the treasurer of the local snowmobile club.


yeah i noticed that too! hopefully it happens. i only got to use my new plow once, so ive kinda had that itch for awhile now.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I heard it was supposed to be another mild winter. So i hope its the total opposite.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I am hoping for a blockbuster !


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

unhcp;1489362 said:


> I am hoping for a blockbuster !


me too! we may be passing each other at some point this winter..... youre in farmington? i plow a couple driveways there!


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

ram_tough2001;1489364 said:


> me too! we may be passing each other at some point this winter..... youre in farmington? i plow a couple driveways there!


I live in farmington, but plow mostly dover


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

unhcp;1489365 said:


> I live in farmington, but plow mostly dover


i plow mostly in rochester, i have 1 drive in dover, hoping to expand this year though!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

hey guys, long story short is I'm back up here in Portsmouths for the next 2 months with sundays off, whats to do around this area? i was up here for june and july working 7 days aweek, 14-16 hours days and then had no time to do anything


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1489436 said:


> hey guys, long story short is I'm back up here in Portsmouths for the next 2 months with sundays off, whats to do around this area? i was up here for june and july working 7 days aweek, 14-16 hours days and then had no time to do anything


A ride up the Kamaganious (sp?) highway is nice when the leaves change


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

kank cruise! would be nice this time of year! leaves are already changing here in rochester!


----------



## CodyL (Oct 17, 2012)

im in Rochester and new to the landscape and plowing area and was wondering how you guys get driveways and if you guys do commercial lots how you go about getting them


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

CodyL;1502781 said:


> im in Rochester and new to the landscape and plowing area and was wondering how you guys get driveways and if you guys do commercial lots how you go about getting them


where in rochester you at? im in the gonic area. most driveways i get are friends, and friends of friends, and family of course.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Any other NH guys around?


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I plow down in Nashua


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I plow in Nashua and Hollis.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Im in Bedford, I dont get down to Nashua much. Haha

We should have a get togather some where with some of the NH guys on here, shoot the **** and complain about the weather.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Your a stones throw away haha. I'm down for a meet.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I go to college in Manchester, dont know a whole lot of the area very well thats for sure haha. You guys in hollis arent far away from where i plow though. I sub and plow all the Shell stations in Nashua, all 7


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

fishinRI13;1527653 said:


> I go to college in Manchester, dont know a whole lot of the area very well thats for sure haha. You guys in hollis arent far away from where i plow though. I sub and plow all the Shell stations in Nashua, all 7


Lets figure out a good place to meet.

I dated a chick from hollis....she was nuts haha


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

CashinH&P;1527663 said:


> Lets figure out a good place to meet.
> 
> I dated a chick from hollis....she was nuts haha


Who was she? Age?! I might know her!


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

i suppose i would be in, if i can work it into the schedule. got school and work on campus. not to to much free time. we could make it work though


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I could do the Manchester area


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Whats every ones schedule look like for the neex few weeks?


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Im moving back to RI for a month on december 20th. ill only be up here when it snows during that month.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

heres your own state plowing song!


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

gtmustang00;1527669 said:


> Who was she? Age?! I might know her!


She would be about 20 or 21 now, if thats the right age group ill pm you her name haha


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

CashinH&P;1528481 said:


> She would be about 20 or 21 now, if thats the right age group ill pm you her name haha


Maybe! I'm just a couple years older. I'm down for whereever. I just work part time every now and then in the winter. No set schedule.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Well im not 21 so thats going to limit the places we can go haha. Maybe meet for breakfast or something? Any one else have Ideas?


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

hahaha youngins, its all good i just turned 21 this summer.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

someone should just pick a place and time see if works for people, how does Dec 22/23 look?
manchester


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

unhcp;1529147 said:


> someone should just pick a place and time see if works for people, how does Dec 22/23 look?
> manchester


you beat me too it! I was going to say some one needed to pick a day. That weekend works for me.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I will be home in RI, i can catch you guys the next time.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

I plow just under 60 accounts in the Brookline, Milford, Amherst area.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

The beginning of next week is starting to look better and better, not to jynx it. I got my fingers crossed...


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

fishinRI13;1536947 said:


> The beginning of next week is starting to look better and better, not to jynx it. I got my fingers crossed...


No one has inch amounts up though, haha its bothering me. Anyone have any ideas what we have forcasted?


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

its still a long ways out. they wont have totals up till saturday probably.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Couple inches at least wmur predicted. I anything should be sand able.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

If its not plowable I don't want it lol I need to make some cash haha


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

sunday wont be much of anything me thinks. hope wednesday and thursday are plowable amounts.... i need money!


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

I take it you guys only plow residential's and don't plow little slushy **** like they're talking about for Sunday. Why not? It's just going to freeze and become hell for later in the week. It's still plowable and it's money so quit complaining about it and plow it!


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

wilsonsground;1537275 said:


> I take it you guys only plow residential's and don't plow little slushy **** like they're talking about for Sunday. Why not? It's just going to freeze and become hell for later in the week. It's still plowable and it's money so quit complaining about it and plow it!


I do a few commercial accounts, so when is a little slushy mix like they are expecting I just do the commercials, which make it a pain in the ass


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

crap storms like that i do my commercials and residentials. if not its only going to make things way more difficult once it freezes and they have their tire ruts in it and then we get more snow on top to add to the mix.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Well wmur is calling for 3-5in manchester south. We will see what happens!


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

would like about 6 inches. could milk that a long while. us subs have to wait for the phonecall to start getting paid. having 24/7 gas stations as your area helps though, they need them open all the time and they bit$$ like hell if there is even a little slop laying around...


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

We had about 2 inches her in bedford. I did the whole route, so it wouldnt be as bad when it rains and freezes later. Any one else get any plowing in?


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Brookline only saw about an inch. I scraped my commercials and sanded everything that get sanded


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

got called in to nashua at 230am. got 6.5 hours. only had about an inch on the ground.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

fishinRI13;1540288 said:


> got called in to nashua at 230am. got 6.5 hours. only had about an inch on the ground.


I was out for 7 hours, wish we had two or three inches on top of what we got. This wasnt a bad first "real" storm


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I had about the same, long night the snow never stopped!


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

plowed 3 of my accounts and my own driveway... got about 2-2.5" here in rochester


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Got a little excitement today. Got assigned a new plow route up in hooksett/Manchester. No more driving all the way down to Nashua for me. Now the route is 10 mins from me. Pretty excited about it. Wish we were getting some snow from tomorrow's storm though, obviously with temps close to 50 that won't be happening.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice! Plowing up around here now, driving down there must have sucked. What are you plowing now?


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Some condo areas, a medical building. Im supervising a bobcat in the condo areas, telling him where to put the snow and stuff. Mostly in Hooksett but some of the bigger storms I will be down off of Elm st doing some other condo areas with another guy on the crew. its a much easier route than the nashua Shells


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

fishinRI13;1542625 said:


> Some condo areas, a medical building. Im supervising a bobcat in the condo areas, telling him where to put the snow and stuff. Mostly in Hooksett but some of the bigger storms I will be down off of Elm st doing some other condo areas with another guy on the crew. its a much easier route than the nashua Shells


Nice sounds cool. I have a commercial property up on elm and webster. Ill see you over there next time it snows haha


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

yea my main route is in hooksett with those condos with the bobcat. if i get called over near elm i may see you.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Whats every ones thoughts on this weeks weather? Looks like we may have to go to work.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

I say we don't get too excited and not think about it much and hopefully it'll come true this time.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Someing later in the week i think.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

im not getting my hopes up for anything. last year they talked everything up and we didnt get sh*t. if its going to snow ill worry about it about 6 hrs before they say its going to happen. theres 3 possibilities this week but they are jerking us around with the models. anything they can do to get us to watch them they will do, they care more about getting people to view them than they do about actually forecasting the weather correctly. the day of the storm ill worry about it, until then, im not falling for it...


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Three models? I've only seen Christmas morning and weds night/thurs...


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

the storm for xmas, then wed/thurs and then theres another possibility for something happening saturday night/sunday from what i have seen. the one wed/thursday is supposed to be a pretty good sized storm, but its going to change over. hopefully we can get a good couple inches atleast before it turns over. what have you guys been seeing for the xmas storm? they all seem to be kind of hush hush about it.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

fishinRI13;1545445 said:


> the storm for xmas, then wed/thurs and then theres another possibility for something happening saturday night/sunday from what i have seen. the one wed/thursday is supposed to be a pretty good sized storm, but its going to change over. hopefully we can get a good couple inches atleast before it turns over. what have you guys been seeing for the xmas storm? they all seem to be kind of hush hush about it.


Im really on the fence about it. I almost dont want the christmas storm. I mean if we get it I'll be out but I would rather spend the time with my family. Fishin, I cant imagine having to drive up here for the storm.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Christmas storm I'm here 1-3 for southern NH through concord area. I'm not going out for any of it on Christmas till night time if we get plowable. I only do residential's and a couple small business lots so they can wait till over night if need be. Weds thurs I haven't heard any amount yet. Only heard them say a big storm if it hits and doesn't change over. They still aren't sure if its gonna be a change over or not.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Merry Christmas boys! Hears to hoping we get some hours in this week!


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

loojs like the rain/snow line is staying further south!!!! money money money!!!!


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

ram tough...
What are you expecting in rochester?
we are over here in somersworth....


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I heard anything from 3-12 in the tri city area, further north the more you will get


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

rochester was in the 8-16 range this morning with little change over.... watching the.news as we speak so we shall see if there is any change from this morning.

im hoping for a big snow fall i have really only used my new plow once since i dropped 4k for it in january


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

A big storm would be nice .
Specially the timing of over night hours.
I can save some running time at the large accounts while closed and bank on ur per event accounts! 
Big storms that start during the day suck !


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree , I have dropped 22k on loader and a used salt truck .
Making some pet event money would be nice


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

I think we all just need to be ready for anything at this point. Iv herd anything from 3"-16"


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

my truck is set. i have extra trans fluid, and motor oil just in case. as well as extra washer fluid too. trucks been ready since christmas eve, haha


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Winter weather advisory for manchester/hooksett says 12-18". but it is all going do depend on how far that rain/snow line goes north. I hope it stays south so i can get a couple grand out of this storm


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

fishinRI13;1548270 said:


> Winter weather advisory for manchester/hooksett says 12-18". but it is all going do depend on how far that rain/snow line goes north. I hope it stays south so i can get a couple grand out of this storm


damn...... 2 grand? ill be lucky if i get 300.guess thats because i do it on the side. hmmmmm


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

Let it snow!


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

GTLS;1548435 said:


> Let it snow!


Howdy neighbor! Iv seen you running around this summer. Im right in Bedford.


----------



## NFDDJS (Sep 22, 2009)

Is it just me or do the weather people get paid to suck!!! I just looked online and the maps says 3-6 for the coast. Then they have a winter weather alert that says 4-8 on the coast. Then I pull up the text report and it says 1 inch of snow switching to rain. THESE PEOPLE ARE SO DUMB!!! It pisses me off they cant even stay the same thing in three different areas on the same web site... Go back to old school weather reports. Just 2 radars and call it not 20 computers saying 8 different things...


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

CashinH&P;1548437 said:


> Howdy neighbor! Iv seen you running around this summer. Im right in Bedford.


I pass you going to school all the time! Saint Anselm from 8:30-12:30 every day!


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

That sucks dude. I go to NHTI for landscape design. But thats only two nights a week, its not that bad.


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

CashinH&P;1548512 said:


> That sucks dude. I go to NHTI for landscape design. But thats only two nights a week, its not that bad.


That sounds way better! Have you seen the "Welcome to Bedford" YouTube video? My cousin made that haha Jordan Dempsey, not sure if the name sounds familiar


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

GTLS;1548516 said:


> That sounds way better! Have you seen the "Welcome to Bedford" YouTube video? My cousin made that haha Jordan Dempsey, not sure if the name sounds familiar


Yep I'v seen it. I would say its 100% accurate haha. And yes I graduated with him I think, he was a funny kid.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

just got in from plowing a couple driveways, man that snow is deep! have fun and drive safe fellas!


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

ram_tough2001;1548692 said:


> just got in from plowing a couple driveways, man that snow is deep! have fun and drive safe fellas!


I just finished up for the evening. I still need to go clean up the commercials later on tonight. And I have some driveways that get done the day after the storm. I got 18 hours today, I think I should get 4-5 more tomorrow.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

got 16 hrs today and have to be back on site for 230am. they told me plan to work until atleast noon time, ill take it!


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

i got 10 hours in, and gotta go finish up 1 driveway as, the other tenant wasnt home so i couldnt plow he whole driveway.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Had too many hours to count, I feel really lucky though because the next town south had no snow and we had a foot!


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

unhcp;1549906 said:


> Had too many hours to count, I feel really lucky though because the next town south had no snow and we had a foot!


rochester got 14" the most in the state! just picked up another driveway 10 minutes ago, so i gotta go back out. fun fun, money money!!


----------



## CodyL (Oct 17, 2012)

hey guys, I picked up some small driveways this week but want to add more have you guys ever tried advertising on craigslist and If so have you had any succsess?


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

No luck on cl


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

really? when i had my route in nashua i posted an ad and got 5 legit respones in 2 monthes.3 of them brought me driveways and one was way out of my range so i passed. i would put another ad up for sure. its a little late now because people are trying to get plow drivers ahead of the season. but its not a bad start. its all about having competitive prices, make sure you make money, and working with what the customer wants.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

hope all you guys slept in today. looks like its going to be another long night!


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

fishinRI13;1550807 said:


> hope all you guys slept in today. looks like its going to be another long night!


Im lucky I was able to sleep in haha Im just haning out relaxing today waiting to the snow to start


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

CashinH&P;1550811 said:


> Im lucky I was able to sleep in haha Im just haning out relaxing today waiting to the snow to start


same thing here. having some brews and relaxing


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

any news on anymore snow coming our way? i need more money!


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

maybe early next week. im not getting my hopes up though


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

fishinRI13;1565231 said:


> maybe early next week. im not getting my hopes up though


yeah my android accuweather app is calling for about 12" next tuesday..... we shall see. were getting a new dog soon, so the extra money will help. sucks when your 16YO pup passes away.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

sorry to hear that. i backed into my moms 2009 malibu today and crushed the bumper cover and grille so im hoping it snows like hell for a week straight just to make up for it. Going to be costly. Sh*t happens though, gotta keep on going!


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Holy **** guys Its been like a two weeks since I have been on here. I guess thats what happens when your computer falls off the work bench and shatters haha., Anyway whats up guys.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

CashinH&P;1566450 said:


> Holy **** guys Its been like a two weeks since I have been on here. I guess thats what happens when your computer falls off the work bench and shatters haha., Anyway whats up guys.


not a whole lot going on here in rottenchester. looks like were getting a chance to play come wednesday!


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

3-5 for my area. Hope so I just picked up a new commercial lot, they fired the other guy after the second storm because he never plowed the whole lot and charged for sand salt when he never applied any.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

I dont know if any of you plow in the bedford area but if you get a call from a place called RPM fuels do not work for them! They are morons, want every thing for nothing and want you to sit at there lot all day while it snows, just a ridiculous and impossible company to work for!


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Rpm fuels sounds familiar but I can't picture where it is. But thanks for the heads up


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

CashinH&P;1566547 said:


> I dont know if any of you plow in the bedford area but if you get a call from a place called RPM fuels do not work for them! They are morons, want every thing for nothing and want you to sit at there lot all day while it snows, just a ridiculous and impossible company to work for!


I just gave up an account like that in Dover .
Guy challenged every pricing. Seasonal price he complained about, snow push back with loader said he only was charged for 2 hours in prior years, it was honestly atleast 6 hours of work without travel time .
I told him to take a flying leap


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

hotshot4819;1566554 said:


> I just gave up an account like that in Dover .
> Guy challenged every pricing. Seasonal price he complained about, snow push back with loader said he only was charged for 2 hours in prior years, it was honestly atleast 6 hours of work without travel time .
> I told him to take a flying leap


And I just wanna clarify , I normally bend over backwards for people , and have never given an account up , but this guy was on another level


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

wilsonsground;1566550 said:


> Rpm fuels sounds familiar but I can't picture where it is. But thanks for the heads up


Anytime buddy. I saw you post about the new lot and it sounded like something these clows would do. I dont want to see anyone else get this headache


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

CashinH&P;1566559 said:


> Anytime buddy. I saw you post about the new lot and it sounded like something these clows would do. I dont want to see anyone else get this headache


Ya well this kid that was doin this lot didn't have insurance, never shoveled like he was suppose to and backed over **** he hadnt plowed yet packing everything down. And then hands in a bill saying I won't be back til I'm paid. It had only been 2 storms! I found this out trough the grape vine and went in playing dumb seeing if they were happy. They said they no obviously. I've salted it 3 times and scraped it to get it finally all down to pavement!


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I hope wednesday comes through, could really use some quick cashhhh. Im sure everyone else could to!


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

fishinRI13;1566586 said:


> I hope wednesday comes through, could really use some quick cashhhh. Im sure everyone else could to!


Yep I sure do. Wmur says 2-4


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

its going to be tricky to predict how much we will get. its going to take a while for the stuff to stick with the temps tomorrow being pretty high. the ground is cold, but not that cold after all this warm weather unfotunately


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Predictions for tomorrow anyone?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

3 inches, plow everything once, and go home. That's what i want!


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

gtmustang00;1567569 said:


> 3 inches, plow everything once, and go home. That's what i want!


That's what I want too for this storm. Plow everything once and salt what's needed and be done.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

wilsonsground;1567573 said:


> That's what I want too for this storm. Plow everything once and salt what's needed and be done.


same here. Anice quick storm would be nice.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like we could have a busy week snow wise. Im loving all this snow. how did everyone make out in last wednesdays storm? New Hampshire has been aweful quiet...


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

fishinRI13;1570515 said:


> Looks like we could have a busy week snow wise. Im loving all this snow. how did everyone make out in last wednesdays storm? New Hampshire has been aweful quiet...


you sure? everything ive heard says otherwise...

plowed all but 2 driveways. made some good cash. not big bucks like you other guys im sure. but it lines the pockets for a while.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I have made somewhere around $3500 so far this season. Far, far ahead of how last year went for me. Last year was a net $1000 loss. It hurt.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1570529 said:


> I have made somewhere around $3500 so far this season. Far, far ahead of how last year went for me. Last year was a net $1000 loss. It hurt.


yeah im at maybe 700, i do it on the side, for friends, and family. anywhere from 10-50 a driveway...


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

I plowed everything except for dirt drives unless they called. Ive heard something for Tuesday and Friday this week but I'll believe it when I hear it the night before.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

The guy Kartanimal in the Southern New England forum is pretty decent with the information he puts up on the storms. Looks like a clipper Monday night into Teusday and then a bigger storm thursday night into friday possibly. we are apparently going into a decent pattern that could send the storms right over us. But like any other storm the weather guessers have no idea until it is here and gone. Only thing we can do is wait. 
I too have had a decent season so far, put about 55 hours in on the clock for my boss, much more than I had last season so I cannot complain. Its nice to be a sub and not have to worry about driveways or anything. Just need to know good "hiding spots" to take an occasional nap. Would be nice to keep some more storms coming, I wouldnt complain if it was a winter like 2 winters ago.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

1 or 2 storms a week would be PERFECT!! Just over 7k of plowing for my company of two trucks this year. Keep it coming mother nature!


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I just got a weather alert for southern nh , 4-8 inches


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I just got turned on to a facebook page run by several weathermen. New England Weather Works.
Look it up.
They have me (Mid-state on the maine border) in the 4-8 range, and they seem to to have been pretty accurate in the past.
They are confident that Friday will be a "big deal".

4-8 would be just perfect for Monday night - Tuesday. Call it 6 in the final tally. Perfect. Then maybe several return plows on Friday/Sat.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

unhcp;1571379 said:


> I just got a weather alert for southern nh , 4-8 inches


yep! watching the weather now myself! friday is gonna be something big too!

wmur is saying about 3.5 for rochester, but i dont believe it. gonna be too cold, so it will have fluff factor, which means bigger accumulations!!!!!


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

All the websites i see are only saying 1-2 for Nashua.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

gtmustang00;1571392 said:


> All the websites i see are only saying 1-2 for Nashua.


2" is perfect for me


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

wilsonsground;1571395 said:


> 2" is perfect for me


Yea 2-3 inches


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

All my residentials will be mad if I come plow 2". I need 5" so they feel like they are getting their money's worth.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Do you have a trigger set up with any of them? If you do then they can't complain. I have a couple that cal and say don't plow at such a snow storm but that typically is very very rare!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

No trigger. It's a judgement call, and I get taken to task if I don't judge liberally.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1571577 said:


> No trigger. It's a judgement call, and I get taken to task if I don't judge liberally.


I'd set a trigger. Why should you have to lose money with letting a couple inches just sit there and get driven over and be more a PITA the time you do get to plow?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

wilsonsground;1571592 said:


> I'd set a trigger. Why should you have to lose money with letting a couple inches just sit there and get driven over and be more a PITA the time you do get to plow?


Wouldn't fly. Too much disagreement over how much is on the ground. I might get 4" here, and on the other side of the Mt they might only have 2. It's never an even amount everywhere around me. 
You know that snow depth line on the forecast maps that is always almost exactly in the same spot @ the Maine York / Oxford county line and NH border? That's me.
Only one account actually stops me when I show and they think it's not enough, and he's dirt poor and retired on a fixed income.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1571775 said:


> Wouldn't fly. Too much disagreement over how much is on the ground. I might get 4" here, and on the other side of the Mt they might only have 2. It's never an even amount everywhere around me.
> You know that snow depth line on the forecast maps that is always almost exactly in the same spot @ the Maine York / Oxford county line and NH border? That's me.
> Only one account actually stops me when I show and they think it's not enough, and he's dirt poor and retired on a fixed income.


I couldnt deal with that crap. Hahah I am glad my customers just want me to do what ever it takes to keep it safe and drivable.


----------



## CodyL (Oct 17, 2012)

hey guys quick question for a storm more than 6 inches do you guys charge double your normal rate?
I also just got an alert from the national weather service sayin 9-14 inches


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

CodyL;1572356 said:


> hey guys quick question for a storm more than 6 inches do you guys charge double your normal rate?
> I also just got an alert from the national weather service sayin 9-14 inches


Depends on the lot. When I used to have my own customers I would base it off of under 6inches, 6-12, 12-18 etc. that was driveways and stuff but large commercial lots my dad does them on an under 6 inch price then charges so much more per inch after. So say like $275 per inch then $40 an inch after that depending on the size of the lot obviously.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

looks like tonights storm went out to sea....... damn..


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

what are you guys seeing for the friday storm?


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

ram_tough2001;1572936 said:


> what are you guys seeing for the friday storm?


I haven't seen any predictions yet. Just 'snow coming fri/sat'


----------



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

What a let down that storm was....
It seems like the weather people don't have much of a clue about Fridays storm, either.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Theplower;1573267 said:


> What a let down that storm was....
> It seems like the weather people don't have much of a clue about Fridays storm, either.


After blowing that last storm, im sure they are going to be much more conservative on this storm friday and saturday. saw in the southern new england thread that one model is showing significant snow fall and another shows next to nothing. The weather guessers should know more by sunday when the storm is over :laughing:


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

so about the snow coming? oh wait....

Taking the plow off my truck tomorrow. Not going to need it for a while it looks like


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

fishinRI13;1575637 said:


> so about the snow coming? oh wait....
> 
> Taking the plow off my truck tomorrow. Not going to need it for a while it looks like


yep my plow has been off since the beginning of the week. there needs to be a storm very very soon! i need some extra cash, and i need it now!


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

ram_tough2001;1575732 said:


> yep my plow has been off since the beginning of the week. there needs to be a storm very very soon! i need some extra cash, and i need it now!


Its my money and I need it now!!!


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

fishinRI13;1577467 said:


> Its my money and I need it now!!!


bahahahahaha good one! maybe looking at a small storm for monday! hoping it will be plowable!


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

ram_tough2001;1577478 said:


> bahahahahaha good one! maybe looking at a small storm for monday! hoping it will be plowable!


all i need is an inch to get called in. hopefully we can get atleast that.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

fishinRI13;1577485 said:


> all i need is an inch to get called in. hopefully we can get atleast that.


i need 4+ before i plow more than just my driveway.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

ram_tough2001;1577488 said:


> i need 4+ before i plow more than just my driveway.


thats the joy of being a sub. they call us in on an inch usually.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

fishinRI13;1577509 said:


> thats the joy of being a sub. they call us in on an inch usually.


second that


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I'm sitting in the donovan equipment waiting room getting a new motor put in my plow...not a fun morning for me.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

damn, ouch


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

CashinH&P;1579929 said:


> Well I'm sitting in the donovan equipment waiting room getting a new motor put in my plow...not a fun morning for me.


Hopefully you got everything done


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

It went after 3 driveways haha I had a buddy who just plows his house and a few family members houses finish my route. We just made the 2 inch mark in Bedford so I only had him do the steep drives and the commercials. 

It just sucks I baught an enclosed trailer so this is going to be an expensive week.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Ya me too tax season sucks. Least you had a back up. I did everything. Residentails have had 2 easy seasons, they'll live.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

wilsonsground;1579946 said:


> Ya me too tax season sucks. Least you had a back up. I did everything. Residentails have had 2 easy seasons, they'll live.


only plowed 3 of my customers today...

tax season for me is resulting in a built 360 being dropped into my truck. the 318 has almost 190k on it. still runs strong, but lacking in the power, and torque department. bottom end is staying stock. top end is being built, and built well! pushing for mid to high 400 tq.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/New-England-Weather-Works/316340155055468?fref=ts


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

actually kinda pissed about this storm.... we are suppossed to get our puppy saturday, but now probably arent because of the storm. we are rescuing her, and bringing her up from the south....... damn.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

im looking forward to some big snow! per push accounts will be a nice bill! but i do hate large storms for driveways.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

finally my snow dance is going to pay off!!


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

fishinRI13;1588205 said:


> finally my snow dance is going to pay off!!


put my plow on this morning and have parked it in the driveway. will be driving the wifes grand cherokee til friday! gotta love AWD!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

There are a couple of forecasts that have 50" of snow hitting all of eastern Mass, southern NH, and most of the Maine coast..

They say 40" for me mid state on the Maine line.

Another says 12-18 + for the same area...


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Bring the snow, any amount is welcome


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1588327 said:


> There are a couple of forecasts that have 50" of snow hitting all of eastern Mass, southern NH, and most of the Maine coast..
> 
> They say 40" for me mid state on the Maine line.
> 
> Another says 12-18 + for the same area...


Usually for amounts over 12-18 inches they dont like to say what amounts we could see because they dont want people getting into a tizzy and freaking out. That and they want to play it safe so that they arent wrong...again


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

This one is going to be a big dog! Do your best to get a really really good night of sleep tonight and try to sleep in. We are going to need every bit of rest we can get. I can't imagine anyone getting any sleep Friday night. If you do, you'll be hard pressed to push that much snow when you wake up Sat.

Good luck everyone and be safe!


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

M&M;1589644 said:


> This one is going to be a big dog! Do your best to get a really really good night of sleep tonight and try to sleep in. We are going to need every bit of rest we can get. I can't imagine anyone getting any sleep Friday night. If you do, you'll be hard pressed to push that much snow when you wake up Sat.
> 
> Good luck everyone and be safe!


Had a long meeting this morning with the guy I sub for and all of his guys. He is kicking us off the clock around 11pm friday night to sleep for a couple hours to be back out for 3 or 4am. Not sure how thats going to work out but we will see. Good luck everyone be safe out there.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Every one make it through nemo alright?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

CashinH&P;1593768 said:


> Every one make it through nemo alright?


Had to be yanked out of a ditch. Other than that no issues! Going to replace a hose that's rubbing. The rubber wore down to the steel lining. No leaks though.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

CashinH&P;1593768 said:


> Every one make it through nemo alright?


No truck problems, just wiped out after that storm


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

kicked nemos ass, and mine! that was some snow! took me 12 hours to plow my 10 driveways. plus had to do 2 more yesterday. now its snowing again. i want some rest! haha


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

unhcp;1593831 said:


> No truck problems, just wiped out after that storm


Lucky, my alternator went saturday. Replaced it and kept going.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

got 40 hrs from nemo between friday and sunday. got another 10 today from the little storm. had a few minor issues but nothing major thankfully!


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Lost my passenger side wiper arm right in the middle of the heavy stuff Friday night. That made 3/4 of the storm exciting to say the least.

I've been plowing up here for 10 years and that is definitely the worst storm I have seen.

I put in 26 hours straight. You know it's a big storm when you pack 4 meals in the cooler and eat them all!

It was wild!

Oh yeah, if you're into knowing these types of things, this storm was a good sample size for how much fuel you burn/hour. For my truck in my signature it was exactly 1.5 gallons/hour.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

M&M;1594898 said:


> Lost my passenger side wiper arm right in the middle of the heavy stuff Friday night. That made 3/4 of the storm exciting to say the least.
> 
> I've been plowing up here for 10 years and that is definitely the worst storm I have seen.
> 
> ...


I did the math out to. I was burning about 2 gallons an hour. The stuff was heavy!


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

One plow went down Saturday late morning with 3 driveways left. Lost the power connection in the Truck side pin on the harness. Only issue I had. I spent over 30 hours in the truck between Friday 9pm and Sunday morning. And then random calls Sunday and Monday. Worst storm I've plowed in my 8 years. To you guys calculating fuel, too much time on your hands. All I know is my dump truck used half tank of 36 gallon tank in 9 hours my fathers truck used tank of 29 gallons in 9 hours and my truck I used little over 2 tanks, 29 gallon tank in 30 hours. You guys can do the math for me if you want lol. Can't wait til the thousands of dollars starts to roll in!


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

wilsonsground;1595812 said:


> One plow went down Saturday late morning with 3 driveways left. Lost the power connection in the Truck side pin on the harness. Only issue I had. I spent over 30 hours in the truck between Friday 9pm and Sunday morning. And then random calls Sunday and Monday. Worst storm I've plowed in my 8 years. To you guys calculating fuel, too much time on your hands. All I know is my dump truck used half tank of 36 gallon tank in 9 hours my fathers truck used tank of 29 gallons in 9 hours and my truck I used little over 2 tanks, 29 gallon tank in 30 hours. You guys can do the math for me if you want lol. Can't wait til the thousands of dollars starts to roll in!


Haha im an hourly guy so sitting in the truck and figuring it out didnt matter while i was on one of my many "breaks". But yes I cannot wait for the check to come in now.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like we could have a big week coming up guys. Better make sure all the equipment is ready to go!


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

I guess that means I should probably put my front end back together. Other then that I suppose im ready.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

I gotta rewire my sander lights. Took the sander out the other day and forgot to unplug the trailer plug they're wired to. Needless to say ripped the wires out. Easy fix though, then I'm ready.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

yea gunna change my oil and grease everything friday. truck needs tie rods but gunna wait until im home on spring break for those when i can put it up on the lift. gotta paint the side of my bed to, may wait until after all the snow for that though. hopefully we can make some more money!


----------

